# Mating



## GRbenji (Nov 17, 2010)

Some mating shots

#1






#2





#3


----------



## timethief (Nov 17, 2010)

No privacy these days. 
Good Stuff.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2010)

Very good macros. I like them all.
But timethief is right: the paparazzi are EVERYWHERE these days, even in ... erm ... some insects' ... erm ... bedrooms.


----------



## fudsylow (Nov 20, 2010)

this is just weird, that you found them like this... or are they paid models ?


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

loving the creative commends on this post :lmao:

very good photos, none the less


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, hope you like them.

Here's 1 more captured yesterday.


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

yummy


----------



## Markw (Nov 20, 2010)

These are great.  What is your lighting setup?

Mark


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 20, 2010)

fudsylow said:


> this is just weird, that you found them like this... or are they paid models ?


 

That was too funny. :lmao:


But really, great shots. A little scarey, but great nonetheless.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow these are awesome in so many ways, and I hate bug shots.

Brilliant.


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 21, 2010)

Markw said:


> These are great. What is your lighting setup?
> 
> Mark


 
Thanks Mark.

Uses 2 flashes, canon 580exii and 430exii on a 7D with 100mm f2.8L macro lens.  Here's a pic of the setup.  A slight change now using a ttl cord connected to the 580exii and uses it as the wireless commander and the 430exii as slave instead of using the build-in flash as commander.  This allows me to have High Speed Sync too.  A bit heavy though.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 23, 2010)

Excellent images; do you have some pheromones  to seduce them? 

Regards


----------



## Markw (Nov 23, 2010)

That looks nice.  Do you happen to have a link to that grip..or somthing similar?

Mark


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 23, 2010)

Markw said:


> That looks nice. Do you happen to have a link to that grip..or somthing similar?
> 
> Mark


 
Those are from my underwater setup. Here is ULCS webby.

You can get other options for topside use, eg Wimberley


----------



## fudsylow (Nov 25, 2010)

Bug Voyeur......


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 25, 2010)

My underwater rig!! Why did I never think of that before?!?! GRbenji you are a genius! I have more flash power that way that I'll ever need for macro!!
Awesome pictures by the way!


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc-Etienne said:


> My underwater rig!! Why did I never think of that before?!?! GRbenji you are a genius! I have more flash power that way that I'll ever need for macro!!
> Awesome pictures by the way!


 
I'm only using the arms and clamps from my underwater rig (see earlier pic).  If you are thinking of using your underwater strobes, please check that they are suitable for topside use.  Otherwise, you may overheat and blow them.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 25, 2010)

> I'm only using the arms and clamps from my underwater rig (see earlier pic).  If you are thinking of using your underwater strobes, please check that they are suitable for topside use.  Otherwise, you may overheat and blow them.



Thanks for the advice, I'll look it up. I don't have a sweet rig like yours. I dive a Sealife DC600MAXX, it's a "advanced" entry level. 

On another note, have you ever posted underwater pics? I'd love to see pics from SW Asia. Heard diving was great down there (and way warmer than my frozen Canadian Great lakes!)


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll look it up. I don't have a sweet rig like yours. I dive a Sealife DC600MAXX, it's a "advanced" entry level.
> 
> On another note, have you ever posted underwater pics? I'd love to see pics from SW Asia. Heard diving was great down there (and way warmer than my frozen Canadian Great lakes!)


 
I've just stumbled upon this forum very recently only, have not posted any UW shots yet.  I'm heading to Maldives in 2 weeks time for a 8D/7N LOB trip.  May be I'll post here after this trip, or if time permit I'll dig up some past shots.

Yup, over here in South East Asia (Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, Philippines) water is warm at most dive destinations, around 27-30 deg Celius.  Lots of marine life, from macro to pelagics.


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 7, 2011)

#5


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 7, 2011)

timethief said:


> No privacy these days.
> Good Stuff.



lol agree
However these are very nice macro shots!


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 15, 2011)

tat1973 said:


> timethief said:
> 
> 
> > No privacy these days.
> ...


 
Thank you.

Here's another one to my collections.

#6


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Great photos and i love your setup


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 18, 2011)

dantambok said:


> Great photos and i love your setup


 
Thank you.

1 more for my collections.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 19, 2011)

good stuff! thanks


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 22, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> good stuff! thanks


 

Thank you.

2 more for the collections.

#8





#9


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

lol he puts insects porn so the could get in the mood lol


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful shots! I can't wait for spring!


----------



## Kethean (Feb 1, 2011)

That's awesome! I actually have a pic close to #3! But I love how you did these, they are so sharp and I love the flash setup! Wish I had something like that.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter said nice shots but your apparently a creeper. Guess that means peeping tom.


----------



## GRbenji (May 16, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> lol he puts insects porn so the could get in the mood lol


 


Hardrock said:


> Beautiful shots! I can't wait for spring!


 


Kethean said:


> That's awesome! I actually have a pic close to #3! But I love how you did these, they are so sharp and I love the flash setup! Wish I had something like that.


 


mwcfarms said:


> My daughter said nice shots but your apparently a creeper. Guess that means peeping tom.


 
Almost forgotten about this thread.  Thank you guys for your viewing and compliments.


----------



## GRbenji (May 16, 2011)

More from my recent captures.  Hope you like them too.

#10 - Longhorn Beetles







#11 - Stilt Flies





#12 - Craneflies


----------



## GRbenji (May 16, 2011)

#13 - Bronze Tiger Beetles - mounting





#14 - Bronze Tiger Beetles - penetrating





#15 - Another pair preferred doing it upside down.





#16 - Yet another pair preferred having an audience.


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 15, 2011)

Haven't post here for quite awhile, time for some more actions. 

#17





#18





#19


----------

